# Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung



## unique_drop (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich hatte gestern zu meinem erschrecken eine Vorladung wegen
Computerbetrug in der Post.
Da dieses Thema offensichlich noch bei keinem zur Vorladung geführt hat
möchte ich meinen Fall kurz erleutern.

Zu meiner Person:
- Bisher nie mit dem Gesetz irgendwie in Konflikt gekommen, noch nicht
mal einen Autounfall oder so was. Dementsprechend bestürzt bin ich über
diese Vorladung.

Zum Vorladungsschreiben:
Das Schreiben enthält in der Bemerkungszeile die Aufforderung vor dem
Termin in Kontakt mit dem Unterzeichner aufzunehmen, so dass ich
entsprechende Unterlagen zum Termin mitbringe. Habe dann sofort den
Kommissar auch angerufen, der mir dann erst einmal den mir bis dahin
unerklärlichen Grund für die Vorladung mitgeteilt hat.

Grund für die Vorladung:
Ich habe im vergangen Jahr ein Sim-Lock Handy erworben, dass ein
ziemlich nerviges Branding hatte und unter anderem durch drücken einer
Taste sich mit dem Internet verbunden hat.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich bei eBay fündig geworden und habe bei einem
eBay-Seller die Dienstleistung erworben die originale Software
aufzuspielen sowie damit den Sim-Lock zu entfernen.
Es ging mir aber eigentlich um die originale Software auf meinem Handy
und weniger um die damit verbundene Sim-Lock Áufhebung.
Ich habe auch nur ein Handy eingeschickt und das ganze hat mich 14
Euro gekostet.
Hinzu kommt, dass das Handy mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr existiert.
Ich habe also weder das neu installierte Handy weiter verkauft noch war
ich mir im Klaren, dass ich damit etwas Illegales tue.
Der Verkäufer hat sich als Profi dargestellt und zudem war ich davon fest
überzeugt, wenn diese Dienstleistung bei eBay angeboten werden darf ist
das auch rechtlich ok.​
So viel zu Hintergrund.

Meine Frage:

1. Ich habe leider keine Mail mehr von der Auktion und auch nichts
Weiteres von dem Handy. Das einzige was ich noch finden konnte war der
Überweisung träger mit der Zahlung der eBay-Auktion.
Dort findet sich der Name des Zahlungsempfängers sowie die eBay-
Artikelnummer.
Reicht das aus als Nachweis, dass ich im Guten Glauben einen Service
gekauft habe von dem ich gar nicht wusste, dass es offensichtlich illegal
ist.

2.
Finden sich bei eBay bis heute diverse Angebote, die genau diesen
Branding und Sim-Lock Service anbieten. Kann ich diese Auktion bei der
Vorladung als Beispiel anbringen?
Warum werden die nicht von ebay, da offensichtlich illegal entfernt.

3.
Wie läuft diese Vorladung überhaupt ab und wie sollte ich mich am besten
verhalten, da ich ja lediglich ein einziges Handy neu installieren hab
lassen.
Brauche ich einen Anwalt für so etwas, oder wollen die nur neue Infos von
mir um den Verkäufer weiter belasten zu können?

4.
Mit was für Konsequenzen muss ich rechnen bei einem Vergehen, was ich
aus meiner damaligen Einschätzung gar nicht als illegal bewerten konnte?

5.
Warum werde ich als Beschuldigter vorgeladen und nicht als Zeuge bzw.
sogar geschädigter, da ich im festen glauben war von einem Profi eine voll
legale Dienstleistung ersteigert zu haben?

6.
Trifft ebay ggf. eine Mitschuld, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass ebay
dafür sorge trägt, dass nur legale Dienstleistungen dort angeboten werden
können?

7.
Welche Strafe könnte ich erhalten bzw. wo und wie lange wird diese
Vorladung und ggf. spätere Strafe gespeichert.

Besten Dank für schnelle Hilfe, da die Vorladung bereits nächste Woche​
ansteht.


----------



## unique_drop (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi und nochmal hallo,

die wichtigste Frage ist natürlich, was sollte ich erzählen und was nicht.

Sollte ich auf die Aussage besser verzichten, um mich nicht rein zu reiten oder sollte ich besser zugegeben den Service des Verkäufers gebucht zu haben.

Das wissen die ja sicherlich eh schon, sonst wären die nicht auf mich gekommen.

Die Frage ist halt wie ich mich am besten verhalten sollten.

Besten Dank und Grüße


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Juli 2008)

*Akteneinsicht*

Hallo!

Der eleganteste Weg ist es einen Anwalt mit der Akteneinsicht zu beauftragen. Das kostet so ca. 80 Euro schätze ich. Der Anwalt wendet sich an die Polizei und teilt mit, daß Du erst Akteneinsicht möchtest und danach Deine Aussage machst. Der Termin Deiner Vernehmung verschiebt sich dann natürlich nach hinten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Grundsätzliche volle Zustimmung, es sollte aber ein Anwalt sein, der auf dem Gebiet Telekommunikation 
Erfahrung hat. Ein Feld, Wald  und  Wiesenanwalt ist da weniger geeignet.

Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Insider (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Das mit dem Anwalt sehe ich auch so aber in diesem Fall braucht es eigentlich keinen. Da der Inanspruchnehmer der Dienstleistung aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach "gutgläubig" ist und auf einen, zur besonderen Sorgfalt verpflichteten, Gewerbetreibenden herein gefallen war, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man den Sachverhalt unter besonderer Verpflichtung nach § 55 StPO auch in Form einer Zeugenvernehmung aufnehmen kann. So wie der unique_drop schreibt, hört sich die Sache doch recht plausibel an und aus seiner Warte vermag ich zumindest keine strafbare Handlung erkennen zu können.
Wenn der ladende Polizeibeamte einsichtig ist, dann ändert er den Status und statt als Beschuldigter gewertet worden zu sein, ist unique_drop lediglich Zeuge in dem Verfahren gegen den eigentlichen Haupttäter. Das Problem hier ist kein Einzelfall! Derzeit werden bundesweit etwa 2000 Kunden in so einer Sache vernommen, weil man dem Anbieter der Dienstleistung drauf gekommen war.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Insider schrieb:


> *Wenn* der ladende Polizeibeamte einsichtig ist, .


"Wenn"  hab da  nicht unbedingt das größte Zutrauen. Es gibt sicher in Telekommunikation
 erfahrene Polizeibeamte, die aber eher zu einer Minderheit zählen. Würde mir das passieren
würde ich mir auch Unterstützung holen.


----------



## unique_drop (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo und danke für die Infos,

also ich habe gerade mit einer auf Strafrecht spezialisierten Anwaltskanslei gesporchen.

Der Anwalt meinte ich sollte zur Vorladung gehen und nur angaben zur Person machen.

Sollte das Verfahren, dann nicht eingestellt werden sollte ich rechtlichen Bestand aufsuchen.

Ist das sinnvoll oder ist es besser eine Aussage zu machen.

Was kann denn eigentlich im schlimmsten Fall auf mich zukommen, da ich wirklich nicht hunderte von Handys entsperen habe lassen sondern genau eines mit neuer Software bespielen hab lassen.

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr was ich tuen soll.

Was für Verfahren sind das denn die da im Moment in Deutschland laufen.

Ich würde auch gerne als Zeuge bereit stehen aber ich habe Angst einen Eintrag im Führungszeugnis oder sogar eine Strafe zu erhalten.

Computerbetrug ist ja nicht gerade ein Lapalie.

Besten Dank und Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> also ich habe gerade mit einer auf *Strafrecht *spezialisierten Anwaltskanslei gesporchen.


Ist juristisch ok, aber von der Sache her der völlig falsche Anwalt. 


unique_drop schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne als Zeuge bereit stehen aber ich habe Angst einen Eintrag im Führungszeugnis oder sogar eine Strafe zu erhalten.


Nu mach mal halblang. Dem müßte eine Verurteilung vor Gericht vorangehen  liegen und davon ist kilometerweit nichts zu sehen.


----------



## unique_drop (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

welcher anwalt wäre denn aus eurer sicht korrekt.

Der Anwalt selber mit dem ich gesprochen habe meinte aber, dass es unnötig ist jetzt schon einen Anwalt zu beauftragen.

Erst mal anhören was man einem vorwirft.

Die Frage ist halt soll ich die Geschicht wirklich so detailiert darstellen oder eben nix sagen.

Was wäre sinnvoll bzw. was kann mir passieren, wenn ich alles erzähle und zugeben würde bei der polizei, dass ich diese Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen habe.

Besten Dank


----------



## wahlhesse (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo,

worin soll denn die Straftat für Dich lauten? Ich vermute mal eher, dass die Dich eh nur als Zeugen für irgendwas in Verbindung mit dem Händler haben wollen.

Das einzige, was einem als Nutzer eines entlockten Handys passieren könnte, wäre zivilrechtlicher Natur, eine Sache zwischen Dir als Käufer und dem Verkäufer (Mobilfunkbetreiber), so es explizit in den AGBs steht.

Wie die Vorgänger gesagt haben, notfalls eher weniger als mehr sagen. Und nicht vergessen, hier Bescheid zu geben, wenns gelaufen ist.
[edit] Eben gefunden: http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20020261.htm
Das bestätigt meine These. Vertrieb von entsperrten Handys ist ein zivilrechtliches Delikt.
LG
wahlhesse


----------



## unique_drop (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo wahlhesse,

danke für deine infos. 

Ok, vertrieben habe ich ja gar kein Handy. Ich habe lediglich ein Sim-Lock Handy zur Entsperrung und für den eigenen Gebrauch zu diesem Händler geschickt.

Das Handy hab ich auch nie verkauft, da es dannach recht schnell kaputt gegangen ist und ich somit auch gar nicht mehr habe.

Meine Idee war ja eigentlich, das einzige was ich überhaupt noch davon habe mitzunehmen zur vorladung nämlich den überweisungsträger auf dem sich die ebayauktionsnummer findet und der name des verkäufers.

Als Beispiel wollte ich dann noch aktuelle 6 Auktionen von ebay, die ich ausgedruckt habe mitnehmen um zu zeigen, dass ich gar nicht wissen konnte, dass das illegal ist ein handy mit neuer software bespielen zu lassen, was ja auch noch mein eigentum war.

Ich darf ja auf meinem Laptop auch linux installieren, obwohl Windows dabei war.

So ging mir das auch mit der Branding Software des Handy und als good so zu sagen war dem sim-lock dann auch weg.

Hatte halt 14 euro gekostet und ich habe mir gedacht damit kann man ja nichts falsch machen, wenn man dafür die originale software bekommt.

Tja falsch gedacht.

Eins weiß ich, eigentum ist wohl doch nicht gleich eigentum.

Wäre super noch andere Meinung zu hören.


----------



## wahlhesse (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo,

da das eben gefundene Urteil nicht einmal rechtskräftig ist, sehe ich für Dich recht wenig Gefahr, irgendetwas aufgebrummt zu kommen. Kannst ja mal gucken, ob der Händler nebenbei auch entsperrte Handys verkauft, so er noch gelistet ist.

Falls sein Account gesperrt wurde, kann man fast davon ausgehen, dass er Ärger bekommen hat und nun die Kunden überprüft werden. :-?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## unique_drop (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo,

leider ist das alles schon ein jahr her und die auktionsnummer funktioniert nicht mehr.

ebay meldet sich übrigens auch nicht auf anfrag zur unterstützung in diesem fall, wollte ich nur mal so anmerken.

leider hab ich auch den ebay nickname nicht mehr nur den richtigen namen des verkäufers.

auch die kaufbestätigungsmail ist weg.

ich kann mich aber erinnern dass er auch sim-lock freie handies im angebot hatte.

könnte gut sein, dass sie ihn deshalb hoch genommen haben.

bin da mir aber leider nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## blowfish (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Da muss ich den @Wahlhessen leider widersprechen. Wenn man ein Handy mit einem Kartenvertrag gekauft hat, ist es in den ersten 2 Jahren normaler Weise nicht möglich den SIM.Lok zu entfernen. Man kann bei dem entsprechenden Provider anfragen, ob der SIM-Lok entfernt werden kann, das kostet dann aber 200,-€. Man bekommt das Handy halt nur so billig, weil man für die etwas höheren Verbindungskosten telefoniert.
Vorzeitiges entfernen der SIM-Lok ist dann halt Betrug.


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Moin blowfish,

da möchte ich dann aber auch mal ein Urteil sehen. Nach allem, was ich bisher  ergoogelt habe, ist es höchstens ein Vertragsbruch, und das ist reines Zivilrecht. Betrug ist doch etwas völlig anderes.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

....eben nicht! Wir haben es hier mit Eingehungsbetrug und womöglich mit Provisionsbetrug zu tun und dahin gehend gab/gibt es zahlreiche Verfahren, da sich nicht wenige findige Geschäftsleute auf diesem Gebiet versuchen breit zu machen.
Den unique_drop bringt die Laienjuristerei allerdings nicht weiter. Der sollte sich auf seine Einlassung konzentrieren 





> Ich habe im vergangen Jahr ein Sim-Lock Handy erworben, dass ein
> ziemlich nerviges Branding hatte und unter anderem durch drücken einer
> Taste sich mit dem Internet verbunden hat.
> Aus diesem Grund bin ich bei eBay fündig geworden und habe bei einem
> ...


MMn unterliegt der allenfalls fahrlässig dem Verdacht einer Straftat und durch seine Aussage kann er die Tatvorwürfe eigentlich ganz gut entkräften. Ich nenne das einen triftigen Rechtfertigungsgrund. Außerdem: 





> Hinzu kommt, dass das Handy mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr existiert.


wo ist denn das Beweismittel? Wie man ohne das Handy einen erfolgversprechend den Tathergang rekonstruieren will, erschließt sich mir nicht. In so fern braucht der unique_drop nun wirklich nicht zur Sache auszusagen und kann (falls es einen gibt) dem Strafbefehl letztlich erfolgreich widersprechen. Eleganter ist allerdings seine Aussage und genau auf die wird sich der Ausgang des Verfahrens gegen ihn stützen (wahrscheinlich die Einstellung), da man derzeit wohl nur nach der Aktenlage im Vorgang des Hauptbeschuldigten (dem Dienstleister bei eBay) ausgeht.


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

OK, dann revidiere ich meine Aussage insoweit, dass das Entfernen eines Simlocks strafbar sein kann. Allerdings habe ich bisher keinerlei abschliessende Urteile zum Thema gefunden, nur einen etwas älteren Aufsatz. Wobei die Chance, das jemand, welcher sein Handy nicht selbst entsperrt hat, verurteilt wird, eher mikroskopisch ist.

Klar, wenn es keine Urteile gibt, blühen natürlich die Spekulationen.
Und weiterhin gibts auf jedem Flohmarkt billig entsperrte Handys zu verkaufen... und nebenan einen Stapel "kostenloser" Prepaid-Karten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## passer (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Verstehe ich nicht.... wenn ich das subventionierte Handy mit einen Hammer zerkloppe, kräht auch kein Hahn danach. Es ist doch mein Handy!


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Es geht um nicht bestimmungsgemäße/nicht vertragsgemäße Nutzung
Wenn jemand sein Handy zerstört, freut es den Mobilfunkbetreiber/hersteller..
Entsperren illegal? - Telefon-Treff

Wie legal ist Simlock Entfernen?


> Leider gibt es in diesem Bereich kaum eine gesicherte Rechtsprechung.



teltarif.de Ratgeber: SIM-Lock: Die ungeliebte Sperre im Handy


> Alternatives Entfernen des SIM-Locks ist strafrechtliche Grauzone


----------



## blowfish (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



passer schrieb:


> Es ist doch mein Handy!



Das ist schon richtig. Aber man halte sich vor Augen, ein neues Handy zum Preis von 1,-€ und dann noch 25,-€ Gesprächsguthaben. Könnte ja jetzt einer sagen, das Guthaben telefonire ich ab und dann lasse ich es entsperren.
Wer bleibt denn dann auf den Kosten sitzen? Dann noch der Handyshop, der Provision bekommen hat, dass der Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, da kommen schon mal paar 100,-Teuros zu stande.
Diesen Betrag trägt erst einmal der Provider. In Ländern wo Handys nicht subventioniert werden, ist auch kein SIM Lock notwendig. Das würde ich ja auch in D begrüßen. Dann könnten die Gesprächskosten merklich sinken. Für ein neues Handy muss man dann halt mehr ausgeben.
Ach so noch zu @Reducals Meinung, es handelt sich um einen fahrlässige Betrug, kann ich eigentlich nicht zustimmen, denn Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Das die Strafe nicht hoch ausfallen wird, bzw. eine Einstellung ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



blowfish schrieb:


> Diesen Betrag trägt erst einmal der Provider.


Der es  schlicht auf andere Verbraucher, die nicht so "clever" sind,  abwälzt, insofern bin 
ich kein Freund des "entbrandens" egal ob  strafbar oder nicht. 


blowfish schrieb:


> Das die Strafe nicht hoch ausfallen wird, bzw. eine Einstellung ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


Es gibt bisher keinen einzigen nachweisbaren Fall einer  Verurteilung. Es wird zwar viel geheimnist  
und behauptet, konkretes ist, zumindest   über Google , nicht zu finden
Wer gegenteiliges behauptet, muß dafür Quellen/Belege anführen.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo Reducal,

danke für deine Einschätzung. Ist also aus deiner Sicht sinnvoller gar keine Angaben zur Sache zu machen.

Sie werden ja sicherlich bei der polizei mind. auch den Zahlungseingang von mir haben und ggf. noch den Paketschein.

Ist es da nicht sinnvoller zu erzählen wie es war oder besser gar nichts zu Sache zu sagen.

Grüße und danke an alle


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Dein Anwalt rät dir erstmal keine Angaben zur Sache zu machen, also befolge das auch. Andererseits sehe ich persönlich (blowfish sieht das offensichtlich anders) in deiner Sache einen gewissen Rechtfertigungsgrund, der den Sachverhalt zu deinen Gunsten erscheinen lässt. Nicht jeder weiß, wozu das Branding gut ist und woher soll da bittschön der Vorsatz für eine Straftat abgeleitet werden?
Der angebliche Profi über eBay hat dem unique_drop ein Angebot gemacht, was dessen Erwartung erfüllt und er hat sich (womöglich gutgläubig) auf den Deal eingelassen. Außerdem sehe ich keinerlei Bereicherungsabsicht bei unique_drop und somit gehen allmählich alle erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmale aus.


----------



## Teleton (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> also ich habe gerade mit einer auf Strafrecht spezialisierten Anwaltskanslei gesporchen.
> Der Anwalt meinte ich sollte zur Vorladung gehen und nur angaben zur Person machen. ... Ist das sinnvoll oder ist es besser eine Aussage zu machen.


Warum zweifelst Du an dem was Dein Anwalt sagt? Mal ganz allgemein in Strafverfahren:
Was soll eine frühzeitige Einlassung gegenüber den Ermittlungsbehörden bringen? Alles was ich heute sagen kann, kann ich nach Akteneinsichtnahme durch den Anwalt auch noch später vorbringen. Andererseits plappern sich Beschuldigte regelmässig in Vernehmungen um Kopf und Kragen. Wenn es schon die Möglichkeit gibt den Behörden durch Akteneinsicht in die Karten zu sehen, gibt es m.E. keinen Nutzen einer vorzeitigen Einlassung.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

hallo,

also einen anwalt direkt habe ich nicht. es war ein kostenloser tip eines anwaltes den ich mal angerufen habe und ihm den vorfall erleutert habe.

ich möchte eigentlich gar nicht, dass ich einen anwalt bemühen muss sonder möchte es eigentlich so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen.

auf eine vorladung durch die statsanwaltschaft habe ich eigentlich auch keine große lust, da ich mir eigentlich nichts vorwerfen kann.

die fragen ist halt, wenn ich nichts sage wird dann definitiv eine vorladung durch die statsanwaltschaft folgen.

ich will die kosten so gering wie möglich halten und ein anwalt schlägt halt direkt teuer zu buche.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> die fragen ist halt, wenn ich nichts sage wird dann definitiv eine vorladung durch die statsanwaltschaft folgen.


Nein, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht. Es ist das Recht des Beschuldigten, sich in einem Strafverfahren nicht äußern zu müssen (außer den Personalien). Wer bei der Polizei nix sagt, wird von dem StA i. d. R. zum selben Sachverhalt nicht nochmal befragt, da er dort auch nichts aussagen muss. Außerdem kann es sein, dass der Fall bei der StA noch gar nicht anhängig ist sondern erst mit beendeter polizeil. Ermittlung vorgelegt wird. In den vom Insider angedeuteten Fällen ist das jedenfalls so, da der Hauptvorwurf sich gegen den Manipulanten richtet und dessen Kunden nur der Form halber mit verwurschtelt werden. Ich glaube aber, dass in nahezu allen Fällen die Kunden ohnehin straffrei ausgehen und die Verfahren formell eingestellt werden, schon allein weil es am öffentlichen Interesse fehlt.


----------



## unique_drop (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi an alle,

gut dann werde ich wohl nur Angaben zur Person machen. Leider habe ich am Telefon beim Kommissar, wie ich nachgefragt habe, warum ich diese Vorladung bekomme bereits zugegeben einen Sim-Lock und Branding Entfern-Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen habe.

Ich war einfach so fertig und er hat mich auch direkt auf den Kopf zugefragt.


Somit habe ich es also eigentlich schon zugeben.

Die Frage ist halt jetzt ob er dies auch so aufnehmen darf, oder musste ich zuerst über meine Rechte aufgeklärt sein, da ich gar nicht wusste nichts sagen zu müssen.

Ich danke euch allen.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Da du sicher nicht am Telefon über deine Rechte zuvor belehrt wurdest, darf diese Aussage gar nicht verwendet werden. Ich persönlich würde die Angelegenheit dennoch einfach aus meiner Warte erzählen und dann mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Puschel (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo, ich habe den gleichen Mist am Hals!!! Im Glauben nichts falsches gemacht zu haben, liegt mir jetzt auch eine Vorladung vor!!! Wie ist es denn bei dir verlaufen?!?! Würde mich brennend interessieren, da ich am Montag Mittag meinen Termin habe!!!


----------



## unique_drop (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi,

also der Kommisar war eigentlich recht entspannt und meinte, dass diese Aktion mit der Vorladung Beschuldigter sehr grenzwertig ist.

Er hat mir beispielsweise erzählt, dass von einigen jahren jemand ein handy eingeschickt hat zu entsperren und es nicht wieder bekommen hat.

Die Statsanwaltschaft hier hat den Händler dann dazu verdonnert das handy zu entsperren und heraus zu geben.

Also Grauzone hoch drei.

Er meinte zudem, dass es gegen die Nutzer der Dienstleistung sofern diesen noch nicht mit dem Gesetz aneinander geraten sind maximal bei einer Geldstrafe bleiben wird es aber sehr wahrscheinlich wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt wird.

Wenn du einen Anwalt hast kannst du dir sogar überlegen, ob du nicht gegen die Statsanwaltschaft klagst, da diese Vorladung als Beschuldigter sehr grenzwertig ist und du dich damit in deinem Freiheitsempfinden eingeschränkt fühlst.

Mal sehen was da kommt, den Nutzern wird aber wahrscheinlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Stathis (21 August 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

hallo Leute,
ich habe exakt das selbe Problem. Habe Anfang Juli die selbe Vorladung erhalten ,als Beschuldigter wegen Computerbetrugs.Auch bei mir geht es darum,daß ich vor etwa 1 Jahr ein Handy über ein ebay-Angebot mit der original-SW überspielen ließ.Habe auch 14€ bezahlt, es handelt sich nur um ein Handy (~30€-Wert).Mir ging auch die Internet-Taste auf die Nerven,weil man die Konfiguration nicht ändern konnte und fast ständig unbemerkt online ging.Das Handy habe ich immer noch und betreibe es mit der mitgelieferten Sim.
Wenn ich das hier so lese ,denke ich,daß es sich um den selben ebayer handelt.Habe mir dabei auch nichts gedacht,da solche Auktionen schon seit Jahre bei ebay laufen,auch mit dem Hinweis,daß die Sache gegen kein Recht verstößt.
Ich bin auch aus allen Wolken gefallen,als ich die Vorladung erhielt.Vernehmung als Beschuldigter wegen Computerbetrugs über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren! Erst dachte ich vielleicht hat es was mit meinem Internet-Anschluß zu tun,aber der läuft nicht auf meinem Namen.Habe dann dort angerufen und man sagte mir um was es geht.

Am selben Tag habe ich die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben.Der hat erst mal Akteneinsicht beantragt und mir geraten Nicht zur Vorladung zu gehen. Eine polizeiliche Vorladung muß keiner folgen. Da ich ja nicht weiss,was die überhaupt in den Händen haben und worum es genau geht,kann man sich dort leicht um Kopf und Kragen reden.
 Da ich des Betruges beschuldigt werde,hat auch meine Rechtschutzversicherung die Kostenübernahme verweigert,egal wie die Sache ausgeht.Das ist wohl so üblich. Klasse!
 Ich habe natürlich auch nicht mehr die Artikelbeschreibung,da die Auktion schon längst gelöscht ist,aber sonst alle Emails.Habe auch den Original-Vertrag meines Simlock-Handys mitgenommen und dort wird nirgendwo erwähnt,daß nur der Provider zum Entsperren und  Entbranden berechtigt ist.
 Habe noch 6 aktuell laufende ebay-Auktion ausgedruckt,die von Händler angeboten werden und angeblich legal. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung,daß ebay sowas längst gelöscht hätte,wenn es nicht rechtmässig ist.
 Mein Anwalt warten nun schon 6 Wochen auf die Akten.Er rechnet auch fest mit einer Einstellung des Verfahrens.Trotzdem wird mich die Sache enige hundert € kosten. 
Ich könnte kotzen,wenn ich seh mit was sich unsere Justiz beschäftigen muß. Da wird gerade die ermorderte 8-Jährige Michelle aus dem Teich gefischt,derren Mörder sicher eine schwere Kindheit hatte ober blau war und  wegen einem Scheiss-Simlock-Handy muß irgendwo ein SA tausende von Akten bearbeiten


----------



## unique_drop (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi,

genau aus diesem Grund hatte ich mich entschlossen eine Aussage bei der Polizei zu machen.

Sicherlich werden die Verfahren eingestellt wegen geringfügigkeit, wenn du nicht schon einmal auffällig wurdest.

Den Anwalt habe ich mir deshalb gesparrt, muss aber jeder selber wissen.

Selbst wenn wir verurteilt werden wird es wohl bei einer kleinen Geldstrafe bleiben, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann.

Aber ich gebe dir völlig recht, es ist echt der helle Wahnsinn womit sich der deutsche Rechtsstaat so auseinander setzt.

Sag mal bescheid, wenn du Akteneinsicht bekommen hast, da ich ja keinen Anwalt hatte.

Grüße,


----------



## unique_drop (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Zudem müsste auch die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleiben.

Wenn du eh schon einen Anwalt hast, kannst du dir überlegen klagen gegen die Vorladung einzulegen, da Sie laut Aussage des Polizeibeamten sehr grenzwertig für die einzeln ist und man ggf. gegen das eigentliche Vorgehen der Statanwaltschaft z.b. wegen Rufschädigung, wenn du dich für eine Stelle im öffentlichen Sektor bewerben willst einlegen.

Aber an deiner Stelle hätte ich mit dem Anwalt erst mal gewartet bis Post von der Statsanwaltschaft gekommen ist.

Die werden uns eh die Einstellung schicken. Sorry aber das riecht vielleicht auch etwas nach ausnutzung der situation durch deinen Anwalt.

Habe auch zuerst paras geschoben, aber ich würde tippen, dass da gar nix passiert.


----------



## Stathis (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Mein Anwalt hat mir schon direkt am Anfang gesagt,daß er zwar einen Kostenübernahme-Antrag stellen wird,aber mit hoher Sicherheit dieser abgelehnt wird.Über die möglichen Kosten hat er mich schon aufgeklärt.
Und bevor ich nicht weiss ,was die da überhaupt gegen mich in der Hand haben,werde ich den Teufel tut und dort antanzen und etwas zugeben.
Der Polizeibeamte am Telefon klang schon alles andere als vertrauenswürdig.Ich hatte schon ein Paar Mal als neutraler Zeuge (bei Unfällen)ausgesagt und immer wurde versucht mich in meiner Aussage zu verunsichern.Darauf kann ich gerne verzichten,vorallem erst recht wenn ich als Beschuldigter aussage..
Ich weiss auch nicht ob es so klug ist bei einer Beschuldigung wegen Betruges direkt alles zuzugeben, oder auf eine Vorladung durch den Staatsanwalt zu warten.
Naja,warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Niclas (22 August 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Das Einzige, was man gegenüber der Polizei sagen muß, sind: Name, Vorname, Tag und Ort der Geburt, Wohnanschrift und Staatsangehörigkeit. 

law blog Archiv  ERSTE VORLADUNGEN ?


> Jeder Beschuldigte hat ein umfassendes Schweigerecht. Er muss gar nichts sagen, und das kann ihm auch später nicht angelastet werden. Er hat das Recht, vor einer möglichen Aussage einen Verteidiger zu befragen und über diesen ggf. Akteneinsicht zu nehmen. Da sollte man sich auch nicht durch Sprüche wie “Legen Sie die Karten doch auf den Tisch, später wird es nur schlimmer” oder “Wir wollen doch nur Ihr Bestes” aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Ich empfehle meinen Mandanten für solche Fälle, entschlossen die Arme zu verschränken und Flachsinn frech zu kontern:
> ...
> Auch Zeugen, zum Beispiel Eltern, Geschwister oder Nachbarn, sind nicht verpflichtet, Polizeibeamten gegenüber irgendeine Auskunft zu geben


----------



## unique_drop (23 August 2008)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

also diese erfahrung kann ich leider nicht teilen. der polizeibeamte war sehr höflich und hat überhaupt nicht versucht mir irgendetwas in den mund zu legen.

na ja die sache wird wahrscheinlich heißer gekocht als es am ende sein wird.

sag mal bescheid was dein anwalt so raus bekommen hat.

ich würde mich nicht bekloppt machen.


----------



## peter 1 (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi,
auch ich habe das an der backe.
Mein rechtsanwalt hat akteneinsicht und wird mir am wochenende telefonisch weitere schritte erklären.
Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Dann melde dich doch bitte wieder hier, wenn du näheres weißt. 

Wer ein Handy über eBay kauft, bei dem SIM-Lock zuvor vom Verkäufer (oder wem auch immer) entfernt wurde, macht sich i. d. R. nicht strafbar. Käufer sind zumeist nur Zeugen. Wenn sie als Beschuldigte vorgeladen werden, liegt schon mal ein Statusfehler vor und man sollte unbedingt darauf drängen, das dieser Status geändert/gelöscht wird - und zwar nicht erst dann, wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird. 
Man hat eigentlich erst dann ein Problem, wenn die Software später abstürzt und man die Original-Software des Mobilfunkanbieters eingespielt bekommt. Dann ist SIM-Lock nämlich womöglich wieder drin und man kann das Gerät nicht mit einem anderen Provider nutzen.


----------



## unique_drop (15 April 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

wow,

dachte die kiste wäre längst durch. offensichtlich nicht, habe bis heute nämlich nie wieder was von polizei oder staatsanwalt gehört.

hatte im aug. 2008 meine aussage bei den grünen jungs gemacht.

bis heute nix, dachte die hätten sich nicht die mühe gemacht sich zu melden, dass der vorwurf wegen geringfügigkeit fallen gelassen wurde.

wäre klasse, wenn mal einer berichtet wie die aktuelle lage ist, da ich keinen anwalt hatte und damit auch keine akteneinsicht.

bitte so detailiert wie möglich, damit wir ggf. zusammen mal als geschädigte und nicht als betrüger auftreten können.


----------



## Stathis (24 April 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> wow,
> 
> dachte die kiste wäre längst durch. offensichtlich nicht, habe bis heute nämlich nie wieder was von polizei oder staatsanwalt gehört.
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich auch. Heute habe ich dann Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen,daß er endlich (nach 10 Monaten !!!) die Ermittlungsakte erhalten hat.Also wurde die Sache keinesfalls eingestellt.Ich werde mal weiter berichten wenn ich genaueres erfahre.

hier noch ein interessanter Beitrag im ARD Magazin Plusminus über simlock-entfernen:
simlock-entfernen

Ich bin mir selber immer noch keiner Schuld bewußt.In den AGB´s,die dem Prepaid-Paket beilagen,wird auch nirgendwo erwähnt,daß das Freischalten nur direkt beim Provider erlaubt ist.Ähnliche Angebote gibt es immer noch massig bei ebay mit dem Hinweis,daß alles legal ist.Ebay kassiert und der Käufer hat dann den Staatsanwalt am Hals.Suuuper :wall:

@peter 1: was gibts bei dir neues?


----------



## peter 1 (24 April 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Moin
anwalt hatte akteneinsicht (auch nach etwa 10 monaten) Er schrieb die staatsanwaltschaft an und seit dem hat sich nichts getan.Warte noch immer auf die antwort der staatsanwaltschaft.Ist jetzt etwa 1 monat her.


----------



## Stathis (24 April 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Moin
> anwalt hatte akteneinsicht (auch nach etwa 10 monaten) Er schrieb die staatsanwaltschaft an und seit dem hat sich nichts getan.Warte noch immer auf die antwort der staatsanwaltschaft.Ist jetzt etwa 1 monat her.



was hat dein Anwalt denn geschrieben?


----------



## unique_drop (24 April 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

also ich hab nix gehört bisher, nachdem ich bei der polizei war. Wäre super wenn diejenigen, die einen anwalt drin haben mal sagen, was er dazu sagt und was in den akten steht.

So eine [ edit] alles.

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Stathis (29 April 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Ich war heute beim Anwalt und wir sind zusammen die Akte durch gegangen.Details und die weitere Schritte meines Anwalts werde ich aber nicht nennen,da ich hier keinesfalls anonym bin und das Verfahren noch läuft.
Nur ,daß es klug war,nicht direkt bei der Polizei eine Aussage zu machen und eventuell eine Schuld einzugestehen.Die haben nämlich viel weniger in der Hand als man denkt.Die Fragen,die ich bei der Vernehmung beantworten hätte müssen,waren auch in der Akte.Erst daraus,würde sich ergeben,welcher Provider der geschädigte ist und von dem man dann mit Schadenerastzansprüche rechnen kann.Am Besten garnicht zur Vernehmung gehen,oder dort nur Angaben zur Person machen


----------



## unique_drop (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

hi an alle die Akteneinsicht haben.

Könntet ihr mal mitteilen wie der Stand der Dinge ist. 

Bei mir ist es fast ein Jahr her seit ich bei der Polizei war.

Kann so was nicht auch verjähren, wenn man einen nicht über den aktuellen Stand bzw. die Einstellung des Verfahrens unterrichtet?


----------



## bleiente (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



blowfish schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig. Aber man halte sich vor Augen, ein neues Handy zum Preis von 1,-€ und dann noch 25,-€ Gesprächsguthaben. Könnte ja jetzt einer sagen, das Guthaben telefonire ich ab und dann lasse ich es entsperren.
> Wer bleibt denn dann auf den Kosten sitzen? Dann noch der Handyshop, der Provision bekommen hat, dass der Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, da kommen schon mal paar 100,-Teuros zu stande.
> Diesen Betrag trägt erst einmal der Provider. In Ländern wo Handys nicht subventioniert werden, ist auch kein SIM Lock notwendig. Das würde ich ja auch in D begrüßen. Dann könnten die Gesprächskosten merklich sinken. Für ein neues Handy muss man dann halt mehr ausgeben.
> Ach so noch zu @Reducals Meinung, es handelt sich um einen fahrlässige Betrug, kann ich eigentlich nicht zustimmen, denn Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
> Das die Strafe nicht hoch ausfallen wird, bzw. eine Einstellung ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


 
Fahrlässiger Betrug: Da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare!!!!:wall::wall::wall:
Deswegen ist noch keiner verurteilt worden, selbst nicht in der DDR.
Betrug ist immer mit Vorsatz verbunden.


----------



## peter 1 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Stathis schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch. Heute habe ich dann Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen,daß er endlich (nach 10 Monaten !!!) die Ermittlungsakte erhalten hat.Also wurde die Sache keinesfalls eingestellt.Ich werde mal weiter berichten wenn ich genaueres erfahre.
> 
> hier noch ein interessanter Beitrag im ARD Magazin Plusminus über simlock-entfernen:
> simlock-entfernen
> ...



Also, mein anwalt hatte akteneinsicht und hat sich mit der staatsanwaltschaft in verbindung gesetzt.
Das ist nun ca. 6 wochen her seit dem ist funkstille.
Wenn ich näheres erfahre melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## peter 1 (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hallo.
das ganze wird wohl einen strafbefehl geben!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn ihr etwas anderes wisst bitte melden.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Woher glaubst Du könnten wir was anderes wissen?

Was bringt Dich auf die Idee, dass es einen Strafbefehl geben wird?


----------



## peter 1 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Mein rechtsanwalt hat sich mit der staatsanwaltschaft in verbindung gesetzt und diese hat das so angekündigt.:wall:


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> das ganze wird wohl einen strafbefehl geben!!!!!!!!!!
> Wenn ihr etwas anderes wisst bitte melden.



Hallo Peter,

was heißt das genau in Zahlen und Fakten. Was hat dein Anwalt genau gesagt. Ein wenig mehr input wäre klasse, da ich langsam echt schiss bekomme.

Danke


----------



## peter 1 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Genaueres kann ich nicht sagen da wir auf den strafbefehl auch warten.
Wie das in zahlen aussieht weis ich auch nicht.
Mir ist auch nicht wohl bei der sache.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Genaueres kann ich nicht sagen da wir auf den strafbefehl auch warten.
> Wie das in zahlen aussieht weis ich auch nicht.
> Mir ist auch nicht wohl bei der sache.


Was hat dein Anwalt denn gesagt, womit du rechnen musst zahlenmäßig.

Wie kann man sich dagegen den wehren, da ich bis jetzt keinen Anwalt habe.


----------



## peter 1 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi,
werde ihn heute noch kontaktieren.
Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

So ich hab mal so gegoogeled und folgendes gefunden.

Mindestens gibt es bei einem Strafbefehl 5 tagessätze.
Üblich ist aber die staffelung nach 10, 20, 30, 40 oder 60 und 90 Tagessätzen.
Der Satz berrechnet sich nach dem 1/30 des Nettoeinkommen, wenn dies nicht angegeben wurde wird geschätzt.
Üblich sind wohl 20 bis 30 Euro pro Tag.
Ich find das ist schon ne ganz heftige Strafe, die man z.B. auch beim Fahren ohne Führerschein oder Alkohol bekommt.
Das wäre also wirklich der Hammer da es dann bestimmt auf 10 oder 20 Tagessätzen rausläuft.
Ist so etwas wirklich angemessen für solch ein Vergehen?
Hat da einer Erfahrung.

Hinzu kommt, dass der Spass dann auch noch im zentralen Melderegister steht.
Weiß einer wann so etwas gelöscht wird. Ist ja nicht besonder super, wenn man sich mal bei einer Behörde für einen Job bewerben will.
Echt Klasse. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter und das alles weil man noch nicht mal wusste, dass es strafbar ist.
Na ja aber wie sagt man so schön unwissendheit schützt vor strafe nicht.
Tolles deutschland, in dem so etwas bestraft wird und die ganzen Kinderschänder laufen frei rum.


----------



## bleiente (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> So ich hab mal so gegoogeled und folgendes gefunden.
> 
> Mindestens gibt es bei einem Strafbefehl 5 tagessätze.
> 
> ...


 
Mach Dich doch nicht verrückt, je länger das Ganze dauert, umso besser für Dich.

Einen Strafbefehl nach 10 Monaten !!!, wenn er dann kommt, würde ich selbst äußerst kritisch prüfen und das auch nochmal durch einen Anwalt machen lassen. 

Die lange Bearbeitungszeit wäre hier nämlich keine Garantie für saubere juristische Arbeit, sondern eher für das Gegenteil.

Übrigens werden erst Geldstrafen über 90 Tagessätze im Führungszeugnis eingetragen.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



bleiente schrieb:


> Mach Dich doch nicht verrückt, je länger das Ganze dauert, umso besser für Dich.
> 
> Einen Strafbefehl nach 10 Monaten !!!, wenn er dann kommt, würde ich selbst äußerst kritisch prüfen und das auch nochmal durch einen Anwalt machen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hi bleiente,

warum meinst du dass ich gute Chancen hätte, wenn ich erst nach einem Jahr den Strafbefehl bekomme. Hast du da erfahrungen, wie man sich in einem solchen Fall verhalten sollte. Ich hab halt bisher keinen Anwalt im Boot.

Das mit dem Führungszeugnis ist richtig. Aber wenn du dich bei einer Behörde bewerben willst musst du einen Auszug aus dem Zentralregister anfordern.

Da werden nämlich auch Strafbefehle unter 90 Tagessätzen eingetragen und erfasst.

Danke

Die Frage ist halt wie lagen die da drin stehen.


----------



## bleiente (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> Hi bleiente,
> 
> warum meinst du dass ich gute Chancen hätte, wenn ich erst nach einem Jahr den Strafbefehl bekomme. Hast du da erfahrungen, wie man sich in einem solchen Fall verhalten sollte. Ich hab halt bisher keinen Anwalt im Boot.
> 
> ...


Wie gut deine Chancen allgemein stehen, weiß ich nicht. Meine Kristallkugel ist kaputt. Ich kann also nicht sehen, was Du in Deinem netten Gepräch der Polizei alles mitgeteilt hast.
Allgemein ist es natürlich so, dass es durch eine längere Bearbeitungsdauer nicht unbedingt einfacher wird, Dinge zu beweisen. Das öffentliche Interesse lässt auch nach. Die Tendenz, "das Zeug endlich vom Tisch zu haben" nimmt zu. Viele Dinge erledigen sich durch Aussitzen von selbst.
Wenn die was hätten, worauf warten die dann?

Du mußt jetzt einfach abwarten, was passiert. Einen Anwalt kannst Du immer noch einschalten, wenn ein Strafbefehl kommen sollte.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

genial finde ich auch, dass solch ein Service immer noch zu hauf bei ebay angeboten wird.

Wie kann das sein. Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut.

Gebt nur mal simlock entsperren bei der suche ein.

Ich habe direkt einen haufen treffer.

Wie kann sowas sein.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



bleiente schrieb:


> Wie gut deine Chancen allgemein stehen, weiß ich nicht. Meine Kristallkugel ist kaputt. Ich kann also nicht sehen, was Du in Deinem netten Gepräch der Polizei alles mitgeteilt hast.
> Allgemein ist es natürlich so, dass es durch eine längere Bearbeitungsdauer nicht unbedingt einfacher wird, Dinge zu beweisen. Das öffentliche Interesse lässt auch nach. Die Tendenz, "das Zeug endlich vom Tisch zu haben" nimmt zu. Viele Dinge erledigen sich durch Aussitzen von selbst.
> Wenn die was hätten, worauf warten die dann?
> 
> Du mußt jetzt einfach abwarten, was passiert. Einen Anwalt kannst Du immer noch einschalten, wenn ein Strafbefehl kommen sollte.



Hoffen wir mal das es nicht soweit kommt. Ich kann mir auch ehrlich gesagt nach dieser langen Zeit nicht vorstellen, dass eine Verurteilung durch zusendung eines Strafbefehl erfolgt.

Bisher gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass gegen Zahlung einer Geldstrafe wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt wird.

Ich würde echt mal gerne die öffentliche relefanz kennen, die der Statsanwalt gegen die ganzen Nutzer dieses Service erwirken will.

Hoffe peter bekommt was über seinen Anwalt raus, oder war das vielleicht nur eine Vermutung deines Anwaltes?


----------



## bleiente (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> genial finde ich auch, dass solch ein Service immer noch zu hauf bei ebay angeboten wird.
> Wie kann das sein. Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut.
> Gebt nur mal simlock entsperren bei der suche ein.
> Ich habe direkt einen haufen treffer.
> Wie kann sowas sein.


 
Für Dich ist das doch gut. Dokumentier diese Angebote für alle Fälle. Neben dem Satz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" gilt auch: "Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt."
Und grundsätzlich ist der Erwerb bei E-bay doch wohl nicht verboten.


----------



## peter 1 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Also einstellug des verfahrens gegen eine geldstrafe lehnt die staatsanwältin ab.Naheres wenn ich mit dem anwalt gesprochen habe.


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Also einstellug des verfahrens gegen eine geldstrafe lehnt die staatsanwältin ab.Naheres wenn ich mit dem anwalt gesprochen habe.


Hat dein Anwalt direkt mit der guten Dame gesprochen? Was stellt sich die gute Dame den für ein Strafmaß vor?
Insbesondere würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob Ihr bewusst ist, dass über ebay die ganze Sache bis heute angeboten wird.
Gab es da nicht irgendwas von Gleichbehandlung, dann müsste ja jeder ebayer verknackt werden, der in der Bewertung steht.
Oder sind wir einfach dafür da ein Exempel zu setzen, so kommt es mir nämlich langsam vor.
Na ja wenn das wirklich von dem Richter beführtwortet wird werde ich wohl doch einen Anwalt brauchen.
Ich verstehe Deutschland wirklich nicht mehr.



peter 1 schrieb:


> Also einstellug des verfahrens gegen eine geldstrafe lehnt die staatsanwältin ab.Naheres wenn ich mit dem anwalt gesprochen habe.


Hast du eigentlich bzw. dein Anwalt eine Stellungnahme abgeben oder bis heute nicht dazu ausgesagt.
Vielleicht spielt das auch ein Rolle bei der Festsetzung der Strafe bzw. Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit.
Gibt es eigentlich eine zeitliche Frist bis so etwas zugestellt werden muss in Form eines Strafbefehl?


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Bei mir ist es übrigens am 11.07 ein Jahr her seid meiner Vorladung.
Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass ich seid dem nix mehr gehört habe.
Gibt es da denn keine Fristen die die einhalten müssen.
Das würde mich echt mal interessieren.
Irgendwann muss man doch mal gewissheit bekommen und auf das öffentlice interesse kann man sich da wohl auch nicht mehr berufen.
Zumindest nicht in den vielen einzelfällen.
Bei dem der diesen Service angeboten hat sieht das bestimmt anders aus.
Na ja aber rechtsempfinden und recht haben sind leider zwei paar schuhe.:cry:


----------



## unique_drop (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

ich hab gerade nochmal das schreiben zur vorladung rausgesucht.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken bei dem Polizeibeamten einfach mal nachzufragen, da er eigentlich recht nett und Hilfreich aus meiner Sicht war.
Würde ich damit schlafende Hunde wecken oder was kann da passieren.
Ich kann langsam nicht mehr seid einem Jahr hab ich keine Ahnung was jetzt Sache ist.
Oder sollte ich das besser nicht tuen.
Ich wollte einfach mal anrufen, da ich seine Durchwahl habe.
Grüße,

Hallo leute,

sucht mal be ebay nach : branding entfernen oder debranding.
So wie ich es damals tat ich kann es nicht fassen.
Immer noch die gleichen Angebote.
Warum muss ich hier überhaupt bangen, dass kann es doch alles nicht sein.


----------



## unique_drop (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

So ich hab gerade bei dem Polizisten angerufen bei dem ich die Vorladung hatte.

Er hat im Comupter nachgesehen und nach seiner Auffassung ist das Verfahren gegen mich eingestellt worden.

Es kann passieren, dass man bei Einstellung eines Verfahrens nämlich auch keine Post bekommt, wegen Überlastung des Amtes.

Also ich hatte halt wie gesagt ausgesagt, weiß natürlich nicht wie es bei den Leuten aussieht, die nicht ausgesagt haben.

Der Polizist meint ich könnte nach so einer langen Zeit (wie gesagt bei mir ist es nun fast ein Jahr her) davon ausgehen, dass es eingestellt ist, da er sonst etwas anderes im Rechner sehen würde.

Und ich sonst auch schon längst hätte Post bekommen müssen nach seiner Erfahrung.

Also erst mal aufatmen und es ist wohl bei mir komplett wegen Gerinfügigkeit ohne Strafe und mangelndem öffentlichen Interesse eingestellt.


----------



## Stathis (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Schlechte Nachrichten :unzufrieden:

Heute hatte ich nun vom Amtsgericht den STRAFBEFEHL erhalten !!!
Zitiere: "Vergehen der Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung, strafbar gemäß §§ 303a Abs.1,303c,27 Abs.1 StGB.
Indem ich das NUR eine Ebay-Angebot ersteigert habe, habe ich vorsätzlich einem anderen zu dessen vorsätzlich begangener rechtswidriger Tat (Datenveränderung) Hilfe geleistet".
... " Die Staatsanwaltschaft hält wegen des besonderen öffentlichen Interesses an der Strafverfolgung ein Einschreiten von Amts wegen für geboten"...

Festgesetzt wurde gegen mich eine Geldstrafe in Höhe von 15Tagessätzen,also 1/2 Monatseinkommen und ich trage die Kosten des Verfahrens von 60€

So wie es aussieht hätte ich mir den Anwalt auch sparen können.
"


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Das muss man sich einmal vorstellen!

Wegen dieser Lappalie stellt eine Staatsanwaltschaft ein "besonderes öffentliches Interesse" fest. Und bei Abzockern, gegen die Zehntausende von Strafanzeigen vorliegen, wird das Verfahren mangels öffentlichem Interesse eingestellt.

Was haben wir doch hier für eine verkehrte Welt! :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Stathis schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich nun vom Amtsgericht den STRAFBEFEHL erhalten !!!
> ...
> So wie es aussieht hätte ich mir den Anwalt auch sparen können.
> "


Ein Strafbefehl ist kein Urteil und  StA sind  nicht der Nabel der Welt. 
In einer solchen Situation würde ich schon einen  Einspruch erwägen, 
der zu einer gerichtlichen Klärung führt. 
Einspruch & Strafbefehl - Der Ratgeber
Strafbefehl ? Wikipedia
Nicht alle Richter sind so kleinkariert und engstirnig wie StA. Der RA, der dabei vertritt,
sollte allerdings mit der Materie  vetraut sein. Ein Feld Wald und  Wiesenanwalt hilft 
da nicht weiter.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/service/rechtsanwaelte/


----------



## Stathis (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Achso,ich kenn mich da nicht aus und für mich machte der Brief den Eindruck,daß die Sache schon gelaufen wäre.Von meinem Anwalt habe ich noch nichts gehört,da er sicher auch erst am Samstag eine Kopie des Strafbefehls erhalten habe.Ich fand nur merkwürdig,daß bei mir unter Tätigkeit "unbekannt" steht und mein Monatseinkommen zur Berechnung des Tagessatzes nur geschätzt wurde. Außerdem wurde meine Stellungnahme überm Anwalt überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Montag geh ich dann nochmal zum Anwalt und berichte danach wieder.


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Stathis schrieb:


> Achso,ich kenn mich da nicht aus und für mich machte der Brief den Eindruck,daß die Sache schon gelaufen wäre..


Nur dann, wenn gegen den  Strafbefehl  nicht innerhalb 14 Tagen kein Einspruch erhoben wird. 


> Gegen einen erlassenen Strafbefehl kann der Angeklagte innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Zustellung Einspruch einlegen (§ 410 StPO) und dadurch erreichen, dass eine mündliche Hauptverhandlung stattfindet.


----------



## Stathis (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

finden die Verhandlung dann im selben Amtsgericht statt,von wo der Strafbefehl kommt? Das wären dann für mich über 1000Km Fahrt für Hin- und Zurück :-?


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Laß dich von einem  *kompetenten* Anwalt beraten. 
Bedenke dabei, dass ein akzeptierter Strafbefehl  einer Verurteilung entspricht 
und  damit als Vorstrafe gilt.


----------



## Stathis (16 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

ich hab ja schon ´nen Anwalt.
Als "Vorbestraft" gilt man ab einer Strafe von über 90 Tagessätze


----------



## unique_drop (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi leute,

bei mir wurde das verfahren eingestellt. Wie gesagt habe ich aber aussage bei der Polizei getätigt und somit zur Aufklärung beigetragen.

Liegt mir übrigens jetzt auch schriftlich vor von der Statsanwaltschaft Stuttgart.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Stathis schrieb:


> ich hab ja schon ´nen Anwalt.


Hast Du das Wort in Fettschrift gesehen?


----------



## Stathis (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> bei mir wurde das verfahren eingestellt. Wie gesagt habe ich aber aussage bei der Polizei getätigt und somit zur Aufklärung beigetragen.
> 
> Liegt mir übrigens jetzt auch schriftlich vor von der Statsanwaltschaft Stuttgart.



Wozu macht sich dann der Staatsanwalt die ganze Mühe, wenn ein Beschuldigter sein Vergehen zugibt und das Verfahren dann vom SA selber eingestellt wird?
Ich habe ja auch überm Anwalt ausgesagt,daß ich das Angebot wahrgenommen habe,allerdings der Provider mir unbekannt war,da das Handy gebraucht gekauft wurde.Da sie selber nicht den Provider kennen , läßt sich auch kein Geschädigter (Provider) ermitteln.Ich bin auch nicht vorbestraft und für exakt das selbe Vergehen,wird ja hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


----------



## unique_drop (17 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi stathis,
deinen sachverhalt kenne ich nicht und ich find es auch nicht ok. Bei mir ging es halt eigentlich darum die Originale Software aufzuspielen wegen des Internet Knopf. 
Ich bin kein Jurist und möchte mich hier auch keine weiteren Details mitteilen. Da ich keine Lust habe, dass es nochmal aufgerollt wird oder was auch immer.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall den Bescheid bekommen, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. MEhr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen, dennoch würde ich mal deinen Lieben Anwalt darauf ansetzen wiederspruch einzulegen. Wie gesagt hast du dafür nur 14 tage zeit, sonst hast du es anerkannt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:39:20 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:32:36 ----------




Stathis schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> ich habe exakt das selbe Problem. Habe Anfang Juli die selbe Vorladung erhalten ,als Beschuldigter wegen Computerbetrugs.Auch bei mir geht es darum,daß ich vor etwa 1 Jahr ein Handy über ein ebay-Angebot mit der original-SW überspielen ließ.Habe auch 14€ bezahlt, es handelt sich nur um ein Handy (~30€-Wert).Mir ging auch die Internet-Taste auf die Nerven,weil man die Konfiguration nicht ändern konnte und fast ständig unbemerkt online ging.Das Handy habe ich immer noch und betreibe es mit der mitgelieferten Sim.
> Wenn ich das hier so lese ,denke ich,daß es sich um den selben ebayer handelt.Habe mir dabei auch nichts gedacht,da solche Auktionen schon seit Jahre bei ebay laufen,auch mit dem Hinweis,daß die Sache gegen kein Recht verstößt.
> Ich bin auch aus allen Wolken gefallen,als ich die Vorladung erhielt.Vernehmung als Beschuldigter wegen Computerbetrugs über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren! Erst dachte ich vielleicht hat es was mit meinem Internet-Anschluß zu tun,aber der läuft nicht auf meinem Namen.Habe dann dort angerufen und man sagte mir um was es geht.
> ...



hier nochmal deine antwort. Bei mir war das handy schrott dannach und wie gesagt bin ich der Aufforderung zur Aussage bei der Polizei direkt gefolgt. Vielleicht lag es ja daran, weil du das Handy nicht abgegeben hast oder was weiß ich. Setz unbedingt deinen Anwalt drauf an und erhebe einspruch, was anderes bleibt dir eh nicht übrig. Vielleicht denkst du auch mal über eine Klage gegen den Statsanwalt nach wegen Rufschädigung, da dieser Spass sehr wohl in einem Behördlichen Führungszeugnis auftaucht, was aus meiner Sicht völlig unangemessen ist.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



unique_drop schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkst du auch mal über eine Klage gegen den Statsanwalt nach wegen Rufschädigung, da dieser Spass sehr wohl in einem Behördlichen Führungszeugnis auftaucht...


...Unsinn! Erstens taucht sowas nicht in einem (polizeilichen) Führungszeugnis auf [das gar nicht von der Polizei kommt] und zweitens - wer strafrechtlich relevant in Erscheinung tritt, darf sich nicht über die Konsequenzen wundern; einen StA deshalb "anklagen" zu wollen, ist weder sinnvoll noch erfolgversprechend. Im Gegenteil! Wenn sich der Anwalt des Beschuldigten nochmals einschaltet, dann wird genau dieser StA erneut zu entscheiden haben und da sind. Ungerechtfertigte Angriffe schärfen dann womöglich die Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## unique_drop (19 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...Unsinn! Erstens taucht sowas nicht in einem (polizeilichen) Führungszeugnis auf [das gar nicht von der Polizei kommt] und zweitens - wer strafrechtlich relevant in Erscheinung tritt, darf sich nicht über die Konsequenzen wundern; einen StA deshalb "anklagen" zu wollen, ist weder sinnvoll noch erfolgversprechend. Im Gegenteil! Wenn sich der Anwalt des Beschuldigten nochmals einschaltet, dann wird genau dieser StA erneut zu entscheiden haben und da sind. Ungerechtfertigte Angriffe schärfen dann womöglich die Entscheidungsfindung.



Wie überall gehts es hier jetzt auch los mit dem üblichen Weg den ein Thread geht.

Für mich ist es vom Tisch zum Glück und ich drück allen die es noch nicht vom Tisch haben die Daumen.

Ich weiß nur so viel, dass bei meiner Vorladung selbst der Polizeibeamte gesagt hat, dass das ganz äußerst Gernzwertig ist und man sich über eine Gegenklage ruhig mal gedanken machen sollte.

Ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt und auch sonst nichts. 

Nur zur info gibt es ein polizeiliches und ein behördliches Führungszeugnis. Wenn man also motzt dann bitte richtig.

Ich weiß nur dass solche Sachen in einem behördlichen Führungszeugnis auftauchen, wer auch immer dieses ausstellt. 

1. Beispiel:
Und das ist bei der Sachlage wirklich nicht verhältnismäßig wenn man sich beispielsweise einmal beim Amt bewerben will, ist wegen Eintragung der Job ggf. nicht zuteilbar.
2. Beispiel:
Oder bei einer nötigen Sicherheitsüberprüfung für den öffentlichen Dienst fällt man sicherlich durch.

Egal wie viele Tagessätze da rum gekommen ist, man ist rechtskräftig verurteilt nur eben nicht vorbestraft.

Und das steht die nächsten 10 Jahre im behördlichen Zeugnis. SUPER IDEE ODER!!!

Jetzt schreien wahrscheinlich wieder bald welche, bist doch selber schuld oder.

Deshalb war das jetzt mein letzter Beitrag hier. 

Schade das man immer wieder in Foren das gleiche erlebt.


----------



## Stathis (19 August 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...Unsinn! Erstens taucht sowas nicht in einem (polizeilichen) Führungszeugnis auf [das gar nicht von der Polizei kommt] und zweitens - wer strafrechtlich relevant in Erscheinung tritt, darf sich nicht über die Konsequenzen wundern; einen StA deshalb "anklagen" zu wollen, ist weder sinnvoll noch erfolgversprechend. Im Gegenteil! Wenn sich der Anwalt des Beschuldigten nochmals einschaltet, dann wird genau dieser StA erneut zu entscheiden haben und da sind. Ungerechtfertigte Angriffe schärfen dann womöglich die Entscheidungsfindung.



Im Endeffekt fällt aber der Richter und nicht der StA das Urteil.Ich habe auf jeden Fall Einspruch eingelegt,da meine Stellungnahme in keinster Weise berücksichtigt wurde.Außerdem erscheint uns die Strafe eindeutig zu hoch für den entstandenen Schaden (100€, und das falls der Provider bekannt wäre.Ist er aber nicht).Ich soll dafür härter bestraft werden,als wenn ich zB.mit Tempo 120 in einer 30erZone erwischt worden wäre :wall:
Übrigens laufen bei ebay solche Simlock-Freischalt-Angebote munter weiter und das obwohl ich ebay schon vor 1Jahr auf die Sache hier aufmerksam gemacht habe.Es scheint Ihnen sch...egal zu sein,wieviele Ahnungslose ebayer da noch in die Falle laufen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:38:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:28:11 ----------

BfJ Bundeszentralregister

wenn man nicht schon mal vorher strafrechtlich verurteilt wurde,werden Verurteilungen unter 90TS NICHT ins Führungszeugnis eingetragen.Sobald eine weitere Verurteilung im Register vermerkt ist, ist jede Verurteilung auch von nicht mehr als 90 Tagessätzen für die Dauer von 3 Jahren (zu rechnen ab Urteilstag) in das Führungszeugnis aufzunehmen (§ 34 Abs. 1 Nr. 1a BZRG).
In 3 Jahren würde also die Sache hier verjähren


----------



## 1-1-1 (27 August 2009)

*Hallo "Stathis"*

Ich habe erst eben von Deinen "Kümmernissen" erfahren (manchmal kann doch eine nächtliche Systemwartung bilden).

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe:

   1. Du hast dem _*Strafbefehl*_ widersprochen
   2. Dein _*RA*_ war nicht sonderlich hilfreich
   3. Die Aktion dauert bereits unverhältmäßig lange
   4. Du hast bei den "Förstern" nichts ausgesagt!

Dann ergeben sich folgende Probleme:

    * Wieso hat die _*Sta*_ erst jetzt das öffentliche Interesse festgestellt?
    * Oft ist ein _*Strafbefehl*_ eine verzweifelte Tat der _*Sta*_, wenn sie glaubt vor Gericht nicht bestehen zu können; der _*Beschuldigte*_ könnte hoffentlich einknicken.
    * Der _*Geschädigte*_ muß einen Schaden vorweisen können, ein möglicherweise entgangener Umsatz bei "Prepaid" sollte schwerlich zu beziffern sein. Alle "Prepaid"-Anbieter strotzen vor Karteileichen.
    * Der "Prepaid"-Anbieter sollte ggf. durch Weiterverwendung der _*IME*_ nachweisen, daß das "Händie" außerhalb des Vertrages weiterverwendet wurde.
    * Die vorgeworfene "Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug" [Du kannst Frauen betrügen, bei Computern tut man sowas nicht :-p ] steht auf arg wackligen Beinen (Erklärung unten).

Und nun zu den Maßnahmen:

   1. Schicke mir mal bitte den _*Strafbefehl*_ als persönliche Nachricht zu!
   2. Trete bitte mal Deinen _*RA*_ auf die Vorderläufe! Außerdem kann der Depp Dich wahrscheinlich (wegen Zulassung, gelle das hat er Dir nicht erzählt) dort nicht vertreten.
   3. Halte schön die Ohren steif bis zur mündlichen Verhandlung.
   4. Reiche bitte Beschwerde beim zuständigen _*Gerichtspräsidenten*_ ein (direkte Anschrift gibt es bei der Kanzlei des Gerichtes dem die _*Sta*_ zugeordnet ist) wegen Fristenwahrung von Seiten der _*Sta*_   ein.
   5. Fährst Du 1000 km (ohne Anwalt) kannst Du gewinnen; oder Du bestellst einen Anwalt, der dort zugelassen ist (Du sparst dir die Fahrt), kannst Du trotzdem verlieren!
   6. Wenn Dein _*RA*_ Dir erzählte, daß eine _*Rechtskostenbeihilfe*_ nicht funktionieren würde, mußt Du ihm nicht zwingend glauben. Du kannst diese trotzdem persönlich beantragen. Manche _*RA*_ mögen diese auch nicht, weil die Gerichte ungern abenteuerliche Rechnungen bezahlen.
   7. Anschließend könnten wir uns mal um die Rechnungen Deine _*RA*_ kümmern, da gibt es Spielraum!!!

Mehr kann ich Dir im Moment leider nicht erzählen. Ich drücke Dir aber alle drei Daumen (oder sind es doch nur zwei?)!

DAS WAR KEINE RECHTSBERATUNG ODER -AUSKUNFT, DENN ICH BIN KEIN "VOLLJURIST" UND HABE IM GEGENSATZ ZU MANCHEN "Dipl. R... (FH)" WAS GESCHEITES GELERNT!

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag!
Ich melde mich gleich über "persönliche Nachricht"

Michael

Quellen:

*    1.* § 263a StGB Computerbetrug Die Sta sprach vom StGB §263 wegen "Beihilfe" zum Computerbetrug, nur gibt es das nicht! Bei "Umstrickung" des StGB von "Eingriff in eine Datenverarbeitungsanlage" (die aber immer noch existiert) zu "Computerbetrug" wurde die Beihilfe dazu schlicht vergessen!
*    2.* § 263 StGB Betrug bleibt der Sta eigentlich nur der "Betrug" übrig. Nur kann ich dort nichts zum Thema "Beihilfe" lesen.
*    3.* § 243 StGB Besonders schwerer Fall des Diebstahls auf den es einen Querbezug von §263 existiert "(2) In den Fällen des Absatzes 1 Satz 2 Nr. 1 bis 6 ist ein besonders schwerer Fall ausgeschlossen, wenn sich die Tat auf eine geringwertige Sache bezieht." ist für die Sta nicht hilfreich, denn nur dort würde dich was aus der "Beihilfe" was machen lassen.
*4.* § 27 StGB Beihilfe Und hier das Wort _*Vorsätzlich*_ nicht vergessen "(1) Als Gehilfe wird bestraft, wer vorsätzlich einem anderen zu dessen vorsätzlich begangener rechtswidriger Tat Hilfe geleistet hat." In diesem § wird "Behilfe" mit "Gehilfe" gleichgesetzt!


----------



## Stathis (14 September 2009)

*AW: Hallo "Stathis"*



1-1-1 schrieb:


> 2. Trete bitte mal Deinen _*RA*_ auf die Vorderläufe! Außerdem kann der Depp Dich wahrscheinlich (wegen Zulassung, gelle das hat er Dir nicht erzählt) dort nicht vertreten.



Warum sollte mich mein RA dort nicht vertretten können? Sind die Zulassungen etwa im Bundesland begrenzt,oder wie meinst du das?

Naja,der "Depp" hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft,daß das Verfahren nun ohne jegliche Auflage eingestellt wurde.
Wie angenommen,hat die Richterin den Strafbefehl unterzeichnet, ohne überhaupt unsere Stellungnahme gelesen zu haben. Weiterhin wollte mein Anwalt wissen,wo hier ein besonderes öffentlichen Interesse liegt und warum in meinem Fall eine Ungleichbehandlung erfolgt,da es in anderen identischen Fällen zu einer Einstellung des Verfahrens schon vom StA gekommen ist (mit Hinweis auch auf diesem Thread).


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Hi Statis,
beachte die Hinweise von 1-1-1 besser nicht.
Natürlich kann Dich Dein Anwalt im Strafrecht überall vertreten.
Wogegen Du Beschwerde einlegen sollst verrät 1-1-1 nicht, ist auch Unsinn.


> Rechtskostenbeihilfe


gemeint ist wohl Beratungs und Prozesskostenhilfe. Gibts im Strafrecht nicht. Wenn die Tat schlimm genug ist gibts eine Pflichtverteidigung ansonsten bei Freispruch die Kosten erstattet. 

Glückwunsch zur Einstellung


----------



## unique_drop (15 September 2009)

*AW: Hallo "Stathis"*



Stathis schrieb:


> Warum sollte mich mein RA dort nicht vertretten können? Sind die Zulassungen etwa im Bundesland begrenzt,oder wie meinst du das?
> 
> Naja,der "Depp" hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft,daß das Verfahren nun ohne jegliche Auflage eingestellt wurde.
> Wie angenommen,hat die Richterin den Strafbefehl unterzeichnet, ohne überhaupt unsere Stellungnahme gelesen zu haben. Weiterhin wollte mein Anwalt wissen,wo hier ein besonderes öffentlichen Interesse liegt und warum in meinem Fall eine Ungleichbehandlung erfolgt,da es in anderen identischen Fällen zu einer Einstellung des Verfahrens schon vom StA gekommen ist (mit Hinweis auch auf diesem Thread).


Hi Stathis,

das freut mich sehr zu hören. Ich würde mir nun überlegen, die StA nicht mal mit eine Gegenklage zu belegen, damit du deine Kosten erstattet bekommst.

Das kann es ja alles nicht sein.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2009)

*AW: Hallo "Stathis"*



unique_drop schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nun überlegen, die StA nicht mal mit eine Gegenklage zu belegen...


Das ist sinnlos, da es die Aufgabe der StA ist Straftaten zu erforschen - das macht die doch nicht aus langer Weile und einen erforderlichen Vorsatz kann man da auch nicht annehmen.


----------



## Stathis (15 September 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Die ganze Sache hat mich schon genug Zeit und Nerven gekostet.Da bin ich echt froh,daß das Ganze nach über 1 Jahr ein Ende hat.Den Anwalt muß ich zwar trotz RS-Vers. selber zahlen,aber er macht mir einen guten Preis,da er über 2Ecken ein Bekannter ist

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:25:03 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:16:38 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist sinnlos, da es die Aufgabe der StA ist Straftaten zu erforschen - das macht die doch nicht aus langer Weile und einen erforderlichen Vorsatz kann man da auch nicht annehmen.



Es ging hier ja auch in erster Linie um die Steuerhinterziehung des ebay-Anbieters,der die Sache über Jahre hinweg privat betrieben hat und nicht gewerblich.In über 2000 Fällen.Und Nebenbei wurde dann auch gegen die Käufer ermittelt.
In unserem Staat kann man lieber betrunken jemanden totprügeln,als Steuer hinterziehen.Ist leider so.
Übrigens schert sich ebay einen Dreck um diese Sache.Ähnliche Simlock-Angebote laufen munter weiter.Bringen ebay ka auch schließlich Kohle.
Meine Schwester ist Journalistin beim WDR.Mal sehen,vielleicht kann die einen netten Beitrag draus machen


----------



## unique_drop (15 September 2009)

*AW: Hallo "Stathis"*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist sinnlos, da es die Aufgabe der StA ist Straftaten zu erforschen - das macht die doch nicht aus langer Weile und einen erforderlichen Vorsatz kann man da auch nicht annehmen.


Mein Eindruck ist und war das sich die gute Staatsanwältin noch zu provilieren hat. Wie kommt sonst so einen ungleiche Behandlung zu stande und ein so schnelles einknicken nach einmaliger Nachfrage eines Anwalt, wenn Sie nicht bedenken hat die Folgen tragen zu müssen.

Aber zu Klück ist es ja für dich nun auch durch. Es ist trotzdem eine bodenlose Frechheit. Der WDR Bericht wäre echt ne Klasse aktion z.B. beim ct TV bei 3SAT


----------



## Stathis (15 September 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Die StÄ ist ja nicht eingeknickt.Das Verfahren wurde vom Richter eingestellt.
Im Gegenteil.Kurz nach unserem Einspruch kam noch schnell eine Mitteilung,daß die Sache wohl keinen Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte und wir bis zum ... den Einspruch zurück nehmen können . Hää :wall:


----------



## unique_drop (15 September 2009)

*AW: Vorladung Computerbetrugs als Nutzer einer ebay Sim-lock Dienstleistung*

Da kann ich nur sagen eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------

